# kniespezialist im großraum nürnberg?



## ttbitg (14. April 2005)

hi *,

kennt jemand von euch einen besonders empfehlenswerten arzt in erlangen/nürnberg/fürth für knie-geschichten (insbesondere kreuzband-ersatz, meniskus, gelenkknorpel)?

ciao
 martin


----------



## TortureKing (14. April 2005)

privat oder gesetzlich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (14. April 2005)

beides ist interessant.
bin zwar zur zeit noch gesetzlich, bin aber schon länger am überlegen, ob ich wechsel.


----------



## TortureKing (14. April 2005)

Dann kann ich die Pyramide in Fürth empfehlen .... die Kniespezis dort haben auch mein völlig verhuntztes Knie vor 3 Jahren auch wieder gut hinbekommen ... und sind auch in Sportlerkreisen sehr bekannt.

Bei mir war es eine ähnlich gelagerte Verletzung .... Kreuzbandplastik, Meniskus, Knorpel gesprengt usw.


----------



## ttbitg (14. April 2005)

das hört sichschon mal gut an.
danke für die info.
sind das die hier:
http://www.ortho-medic.de/index.html


----------



## TortureKing (14. April 2005)

genau jene ....


----------



## Real Kandy (17. April 2005)

mein vater hat seinen meniskus in bad griesbach richten lassen. war sehr zufrieden. ist wohl ein kniespezialist aus straubing.


----------



## mox (19. April 2005)

Sind nicht fast alle guten Ärzte aus der Euro-Med Klinik (neben Hotel Pyramide) rausgegangen?
Mein Vater war dort nämlich mal im Krankenhaus und der Arzt bei dem er war hat jetzt ne eigene Praxis...


----------



## Hartmut (19. April 2005)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> beides ist interessant.
> bin zwar zur zeit noch gesetzlich, bin aber schon länger am überlegen, ob ich wechsel.



Vorsicht: Die Private Krankenversicherung (PKV) zahlt in der Regel nicht für die Behandlung von Schäden/Erkrankungen, die beim Wechsel GKV=>PKV schon vorhanden und Dir bekannt waren. Wenn Du das im Gesundheitsfragebogen verschweigst, gehst Du volles Risiko...

Mich hatte eine PKV vor Jahren wegen einer uralten, an sich beschwerdefreien Knieverletzung (erfolglose Kreuzbandoperation knapp 10 Jahre vor Antragstellung) ganz abgelehnt, eine andere wollte Knieverletzungen ausklammern, sprich nicht dafür bezahlen.

Zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage kann ich leider nicht viel beitragen: Mir wurde vor Jahren ein Spezialist in Freising empfohlen, der angeblich auch Bayern-Spieler operiert. Den Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr.

Da mein Knie nur ganz leicht leicht instabil ist (minimaler Schubladen-Effekt), sonst aber bestens funktioniert, habe ich mich entschlossen, mein Leben ohne vorderes Kreuzband weiter zu leben (obwohl mein jetzige Versicherung den Spaß auch in der Spezialklinik bezahlen würde). 

Gruß & gute Besserung

Hartmut


----------



## dasew (19. April 2005)

Nabend,

mir würde da spontan auch ein Kniespezialist einfallen: Dr. Fritzsch - hat sich auf Gelenke und v.a. Sportmedizin spezialisiert.

Als ich an einem Samstag an meiner Schulter operiert wurde (war ausgekugelt) hat er an diesem morgen bei vier Leuten Meniskus und bei zwei ebenfalls Schulter gemacht...

Das einzige Prob ist, dass er seine Praxis in Bayreuth hat - also zumindest noch in der Nähe von Nürnberg

http://www.orthochirurgie.de/praxis.htm


----------



## ttbitg (20. April 2005)

@all
danke für die infos.
hilft mir schon mal weiter.
ich hab grundsätzlich schon einen orthopäden hier vor ort in bamberg.
ich möchte aber auf jedenfall eine zweite meinung einholen.

@hartmut
das problem mit den pkv ist mir bewusst.
verschweigen würde ich das thema auf keinen fall.
ich schaue mich zur zeit auch nach zusatzversicherungen zur gesetzlichen versicherung um, die eine behandlung zu privat-patient konditionen ermöglicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tokamak (23. April 2005)

Hi,

ich hatte als ich 17 war einen Riss des vorderen Kreuzbandes, angerissene Seitenbänder und Knochen angebrochen.

Ich war beim Dr. Haage in Nürnberg. Der ist echt gut! Hat mich nach Straubing --> Dr. Eichhorn geschickt. Meinem Knie gehts super! Ich fahr mehr als früher!

Bye

Dirk


----------



## Sandra (29. April 2005)

Hallo Martin !

Als Physio und aufgrund der Erfahrungswerte meiner Patienten, glaube ich Dir folgendes bestätigen zu können.

Dr. Eichhorn in Straubing gilt als Koryphäe bzgl. Kreuzbandplastiken.

Auch von Dr. Fritsch aus Bayreuth habe ich bisher nur Gutes gehört. Zudem habe ich ihn auch mal persönlich bei einem Seminar kennengelernt und fand ihn sehr nett (null arrogant und noch absolut menschlich).

In Erlangen kann ich Dir noch die orthopädische Gemeinschaftspraxis von Goldmann, Heppt, Kuhr & Sieber empfehlen. Dr. Goldmann ist dort der Kniespezialist. Ich wurde von ihm und Dr. Kuhr vor einigen Jahren am Sprunggelenk operiert. Operiert wird mittels Belegbetten im Martha-Maria-Krankenhaus in Nbg. 

Es macht sicherlich immer Sinn sich mind. eine zweite Meinung einzuholen, bevor man sich operieren läßt. Blöd ist es nur, wenn die Meinungen unterschiedlich sind, weil man dann ja wieder im Entscheidungszugzwang ist. Und ein Restrisiko ist nie auszuschließen, da eben jder Mensch ein Individuum ist und eine Verletzung, Operation und Wundheilung bei jedem unterschiedlich verlaufen kann.

Wie auch immer Du Dich entscheidest, alles Gute für Dich und Dein Knie !

Sandra


----------



## STYCE (5. Mai 2005)

Also der beste den ich kenne ist mein guter freund dr. schießer. Bei dem ich quasi stammkunde bin.

Er muss dich nur kurz anfassen und weiß genau was du hast, wie es dir geht, was du denkst, wie alt du bist, ob verheiratet oder single usw....

ist natürlich n scherz. Aber der arzt ist definitv der beste den ich kenne und sehr viel fußballer gehen zu ihm. 
Und das mit dem anfassen stimmt wirklich.

styce


----------



## ttbitg (6. Mai 2005)

ein dickes danke auch an euch.
den namen dr eichhorn aus straubing habe ich mittlerweile schon sehr häufig gehört. zur zeit versuche ich mich zwischen eichhorn/straubing und goldmann+kuhr/erlangen zu entscheiden.

gibt's hier noch mehr erfahrungsberichte zu goldmann+kuhr?
mein orthopäde hier vor ort ist relativ überzeugt von ihnen.

ciao
 martin


----------



## Fettbuckel (9. Mai 2005)

Ich kann die Aussage von dasew nur bestätigen, Fritsch in Bayreuth ist erste Sahne, hat auch mein Knie hingeflickt, ohne jedes Problem bisher (etwa 10 Jahre her). Soweit ich weiß hat der früher bei der Ski-Nationalmannschaft die Knochen gepappt, weiß ich aber nur gerüchteweise.


----------



## perlikson (7. Januar 2012)

STYCE schrieb:


> Also der beste den ich kenne ist mein guter freund dr. schießer. Bei dem ich quasi stammkunde bin.
> 
> Er muss dich nur kurz anfassen und weiß genau was du hast, wie es dir geht, was du denkst, wie alt du bist, ob verheiratet oder single usw....
> 
> ...



HALLO.
WÜRDEN SIE MIR BITTE DIE ADRESSE IHRES FREUNDES, DR. SCHIESSER, ZUMAILEN ? HABE SEINE PRAXIS/ANSCHRIFT IM NETZ NICHT GEFUNDEN. BITTE AN: [email protected]
VIELEN DANK FÜR IHRE BEMÜHUNG.
MIT FREUNDLICHEN GRÜSSEN
JOACHIM PERLIK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcie (7. Januar 2012)

Also wenn Du aus Bamberg kommst, würde ich Dir den Dr. Först in Eltmann empfehlen. Behandelt auch die Brosejungs und ist top...


----------

